# Annual water ingress inspection



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Not a moan...... just for general information.

Quote for a Water Ingress Inspection at Brownhills Newark - £120

Actual cost last year at Bad Waldsee - Euro 75 inc tax. (abt £63).

Off on out winter travels later this month and getting it done 't-other' side.

Likewise, we've just done 9k miles since it's last major service (27k service interval) .... and the best quote I can get for a low mileage Fiat service + oil/filter change is £185.... in Derby. I'm going to get some quotes in Europe. 

Any Hymer/Fiat service recommendations across the channel would be appreciated. (We are off towards Greece but still fairly flexible re route )

Thanks.

B


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Bad Waldsee*

Hi Barry,

Get it serviced @ Bad Waldsee - they are Fiat Professional approved .

Did your headlamps pass the mot once adjusted by the little levers at the back?.

Happy Travels

Dave


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Hymie. I haven't had the MOT yet. I was looking at joint MOT and service options.

Either way, I will be getting the MOT done within the next week or so.... before we set off. 

I'll let you know.

Regards

Barry


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

After my last experience with Brownhills I will go to any lengths to avoid using them. On the way back from Croatia this June we had our water ingress test and annual motorhome inspection done at Rall Caravaning (a Hymer dealer)at Sindelfingen (near Stuttgart). The water ingress test cost €67 and the inspection cost €132. The service receptionist, Mario Kotzanek drove us to and from the local rail station so we could spend the day in Stuttgart. Will use them again next year on our way to Puglia.
regards
Philip


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Philip,

We had an identical experience in May this year with Rall at Sindelfingen. Mario also drove us to the station and we spent the day at the Mercedes museum in Stuttgart - fantastic place if you are interested in the history of the automobile. You can catch a train direct to the museum from Sindelfingen.

Whilst the price for the water ingress and habitation checks were identical, and included vat at 19% we did have a problem with the service to the Truma Aquatherm EL. We were charged 6 hours labour which I thought was very steep. Checked with Truma and other Hymer dealers and should have taken no longer than 2 hours max. So now in discussions with service director to get back 4 hours labour. So far have agreed 3 hours refund and will probably settle at that. 

The habitation check was particularly good. They picked up a number of things which whilst not critical to fix nevertheless demonstrated they had done a thorough job.

I will use them again but will get an accurate quote first next time. 

The other benefit is that they are easy to get to - less than 1/2 mile from A81 motorway and easy to find. There is a big shopping centre within a 10 min walk

Regards


David


----------

